# DIY Crab Snare/Trap for under $1.00



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Make your own crab snare. I recommend 30# to 50# Mono or Fluoro for Blue Crab and up to 100# for indungenous crab. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_DeTOPW_Q


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'll ga-ron-tee this sucker will catch crabs.*

Unfortunately I see only one way to get a crab out of it without risking several fingers in the process. I guess you could break off the claws with pliers first then get the crab out.

Gotta be a better way.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I stand corrected! These suckers work.*

I made a couple of these things and they worked exactly as advertised. I did not realize that I hadn't made this correction until today. (2/7/16)

Now I can set out a couple of them and have a crab for bait anytime I want one.

They aren't hard to make at all. 

For eating or bait crabs, you will have to break off the claw that is lassoed so you'd better have crab tongs at hand.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a Bal-Chatri. We use them to catch hawks.


----------

